# Vintage Italian Sicur Folding Bike



## Buster1 (May 29, 2016)

What is this worth? Is this a unique bike or just junk? Could this be a good daily rider to put in my trunk? 

I've never heard of this bike before.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=222116875124


----------

